

What's making the difference between a Windows and a OS X user? - UtestMe
http://utestme.com/post/6566003951/die-hard

======
rcfox
> The OS user cheers and hails once a year with every OS update.

"Hurray! They've finally fixed some of the issues I've been having!"

~~~
UtestMe
Let's start naming that one OS X feature that was functioning incorrectly and
was addressed with Lion. I thought so!

